# Echinodorus tenellus



## Green Beard (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new here, and not yet a member of the Dallas Fort Worth Aquatic Plant club, but I'm hoping some one can help me. I just started a planted tank, and realized that I could use some E. tenellus as a ground cover. I'm located in Denton and unfortunately the pet shops around here don't carry this particular plant. Does anyone have some that I could purchase? I don't need much. If not, does anyone know of a shop in DFW that carries E. tenellus? Thanks.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I've got some that I would be willing to give you. When I trim my tank weekly, I always remove some and throw it out.

The only thing is that mine is the narrow variety when submersed (was really wide bladed when grown emersed). It's the one that stays a light green, with very narrow leaves and doesn't get the red/yellow coloration.

I'm in the McKinney area, and could meet you 1/2 way, or even drop it in the mail (you would have to pay shipping though).

PM me and let me know. I'm doing another trim tomorrow since my _Boraras merah_ are arriving from Frank's Aquarium on Tuesday.

Brian


----------

